# Painting I made last weekend



## ZeroS1gnol (Apr 5, 2012)

Just felt like sharing. Oil paint wolf /enamel paint background on canvas.


----------



## Augminished (Apr 5, 2012)

I know nothing about art but, I like it!

It would make a great tattoo.


----------



## ThePhilosopher (Apr 6, 2012)

That's pretty damn cool, all I can paint are washes.


----------



## ilyti (Apr 6, 2012)

Augminished said:


> I know nothing about art but, I like it!
> 
> It would make a great tattoo.



^
This subforum, in a nutshell.


----------



## iRaiseTheDead (Apr 6, 2012)

Me likey


----------



## ZeroS1gnol (Apr 7, 2012)

Thanks for the replies


----------

